# FREE MOO (business) cards w/ photos on back



## Tabitha (Mar 17, 2010)

http://us.moo.com/en/uploader/?type=bus ... 1&ppid=157


----------



## carebear (Mar 17, 2010)

I LOVE my moo cards.
http://us.moo.com/en/readymade/pack/666


----------



## supersoaper3000 (Apr 13, 2010)

Hey, I moo too.  Great service.  Remember tho, it can take a couple of weeks to get your cards (so don't wait til the last second, like I always do)


----------

